# Trane XE90 Propane flashing lights



## Espritman (Dec 29, 2008)

2 XE90s converted to propane were installed in my home in 1998, one in the attic the other in the basement.  They have never failed or been serviced.  While replacing the filter this season, I noticed that each of them has a red light flashing once per second in the side panel sight glass.  I called the service department of the company that installed them and was told that: "We think that is normal".  I'm uncomfortable with the word "think".  Any advice?
Thank you.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome EspritMan:
My advice is 'Don't touch them', I have friends who have been blown up by LP instalations. One of them 3 times! And he was a pro. That stuff is highly dangerous because it is heavier than air and stays in a cloud rather than dissipate like natural gas. LP likes to go to a corner and just lie there until it is ignited. Then the camper trailer is flattened, the service man is blown across the floor, cars blow apart on the highway; I mean, it is some bad stuff.
Call a pro and leave home until he is through!
Glenn


----------

